# Bunkhouse Tv - Swing Arm Vs Fixed Mount



## dwalton5 (Feb 4, 2010)

We just picked up our 312BH and want to put a TV in the bunk house for the kids. We are concerned with the TV bouncing around during travel can someone tell me when you use a swing mount, does the TV still bounce against the cabinet wall? How did you secure it? After investing money in a better TV we don't want it to die an early death.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Use a quick disconnect swing arm mount and take it off while traveling.

Either store the TV in its original box or put it on the sofa bed and pack pillows around it.

Steve


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Our 250RS had the swing out arm for the tv - we leave it in place and snug against the wall while traveling - and had no problems. I am sure there is some bounce, but, nothing that would seem to damage it.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

A little different, but maybe you can leverage the idea....

We have a corner entertainment center (see sig), with the TV mounted on a bracket. While not a full articulating arm, the bracket does have some play to it.

My DH put a bolt in the very back of the entertainment system, behind the middle of the TV, that secures two long pieces of velcro together. The velcro pieces then come together wrapping around the front of the TV to ensure that it doesn't move at all. (Think similar to tying a shoe, only instead of a foot, you're securing a TV set!)

The velcro he got has one side smooth with a soft plastic-like surface (that touches the actual TV), while the other side of the velcro is grippy.

The velcro secures to itself behind the TV when you're in camp mode, so you never see it.

We're picking up the OB in a day or so to get ready for an upcoming trip, so if you're really interested I can try to post a picture or two.

It's really a great, easy and cheap solution!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a 312 BH and put the tv from my old camper in the space provided. It is on a swivel arm which I was unable to secure to the shelf. So I pushed it against the back wall and put 2 L brackets in front of it to secure it. It's nice and snug and I assume it will be ok. I'll let you know how it goes as we have 3 out of the next 4 weekends booked.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We're still using a 13" CRT tube with built in DVD up there. The kids are fine with it and we just pull it down and put it under the bunks in the compartment next to water heater. It travels well. ---Mike


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Check out my thread for a Bunk House Ceiling Mount Mod. It might work out for you as well.

You can see I have some bungee cords on there to support it when traveling. Those are going to 2 eyehooks that I have behind the LCD mounted into the next set of joists. It distributes the load VERY nice while being VERY secure.


----------

